# Aluminum Baskets



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I am in the market for a couple aluminum training baskets. Does anyone here know of anyone who makes them? I know I can get the baskets through a pigeon supply store, but I would like to go direct if at all possible.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the best are the " Lephew"aluminum training baskets , but I don't where you can buy them direct other than Siegel's .

I'll like to know the answer to your question too.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I have one that is the kind that you put onto the racing trailers. It's aluminum. I will take some pictures and post them up. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I might be interested...let me know


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> I think the best are the " Lephew"aluminum training baskets , but I don't where you can buy them direct other than Siegel's .
> 
> I'll like to know the answer to your question too.


I agree on the Lephew crates, I have 3 myself and it seems like 75% of the people here in the DFW area have them also  Leon Roudon sells them local to us at a little less on the medium than Siegels and no shipping charges.... I think he told me they are made in Oklahoma??


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Jedds is another place to get Quality Aluminum Crates!

http://www.jedds.com/StoreFront.bok


----------

